
Cox: Supreme Court Says We Can't Kick Pirates Offline for Piracy - theandrewbailey
https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Cox-Supreme-Court-Says-We-Cant-Kick-Pirates-Offline-for-Piracy-139860
======
blackflame7000
Speaking from experience, the first 6 times you are reported all that happens
is a popup telling you to delete the file and then click to re-enable. On the
7th time you then have to call customer service where they will tell you that
if you have to call 6 more times they will suspend the account for 6th months.
When I mentioned that I would switch providers before serving a 6th month ban,
the customer rep was very quick to reassure that it never happens.

(This is what you have to deal with when you're technology chair for a 40
person fraternity)

------
tracker1
Yay Cox! For all their faults, they are absolutely the best ISP I've dealt
with. Now Comcast, US-West/Quest/CenturyLink and CableOne are a very different
story.

~~~
SomeHacker44
I'll echo that: Yay Cox!

Wish I had a choice of ISPs, though. When I first moved where I was, I could
get Time Warner or Optimum. Now, it's only Time Warner (renamed Spectrum). No
FIOS, no Optimum, no Cox, no RCN, nothing. Spectrum or bust.

We don't care. We don't have to. We're Spectrum.

I run latency graphs from a Linode data center nearby and it's all over the
place, with daily ups and downs. It's clearly heavily overprovisioned.

At least I usually get 300Mbps, but I'd much rather have 100 symmetric.

